
Weekly group calls to discuss business ideas - joalavedra
I am thinking of creating weekly calls with whoever would be interested in discussing business ideas or side-projects. The call will only happen once per week and anyone can hop on. Interested?
======
joalavedra
Have some ideas on communities and communication tech

